# Skunked at Karick Lake



## Mattrik187 (Feb 26, 2016)

well yesterday my wife and 7 yr old son went fishing at Karick Lake and we were there all day and didn't even get a nibble, its an hour drive for us so it was kind of a bummer. we were fishing from the shore line using night crawlers, plastic frogs and rubber worms. dont know if we will be heading back that way for a while. does any one knwo any spots close to the Eglin AFB that would be a good place to take my son? we are just trying to catch fish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When you see them folks fishing on the sides of the road at creeks/bridges and laugh, don't laugh! I've caught tons of fish at these places. When I go cat fishing, I hit the creeks up around my house (5 mile radius) and catch tons of decent bream and small bass. Use crickets/worms on 2-4lb test....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Water still needs to warm up a bit.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Reel thrill is correct, let it warm up first. 

Apparently they have dropped the level of duck pond again to let the weeds die off some, i would Indigo Pond on Bob Sikes. (Once it's warm) 

Use hot dogs, worked better than velveeta, bread, worms, crickets, grubs, and even nuggets. 

Can you get on Eglin itself or just looking at reservation?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's more than an hour drive but if you want a sure thing for your son to catch a fish go up to Steve's Farm in Walnut Hill and let him have a field day catfishing. They have a catch and release system if you don't want to keep any which you have to pay for.


----------



## Mattrik187 (Feb 26, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> Reel thrill is correct, let it warm up first.
> 
> Apparently they have dropped the level of duck pond again to let the weeds die off some, i would Indigo Pond on Bob Sikes. (Once it's warm)
> 
> ...


i can fish on eglin, i havent tried the ponds on memorial road yet, we tried the catch and release pond by post'l point. ill look into getting a range pass here in the next few days.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> It's more than an hour drive but if you want a sure thing for your son to catch a fish go up to Steve's Farm in Walnut Hill and let him have a field day catfishing. They have a catch and release system if you don't want to keep any which you have to pay for.


Just fixing to post this!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Water temp is right. Females are staging. It's on! I prefer Hurricane Lake. Much better for shore fishing. Simply more area and better fishing.


----------



## Mattrik187 (Feb 26, 2016)

GatorBane said:


> Water temp is right. Females are staging. It's on! I prefer Hurricane Lake. Much better for shore fishing. Simply more area and better fishing.


I'll have to try hurricane lake next time I head up that way


----------



## FLAbassin (Mar 8, 2016)

Get your range pass and hit up the ponds throughout the range. Anderson pond is always a good spot to go to there.


----------

